# Aptitude Test Tomorrow



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

Im testing tomorrow for local 595 in alameda, I want to ask wjat kind of basic algebra is on the test? like substitution method,factoring polynomials, pythagorean thoerum etc. ?


----------



## Otterinaround (Feb 13, 2018)

*Mine had a couple other types that were surprises.*



Rique Escamilla said:


> Im testing tomorrow for local 595 in alameda, I want to ask wjat kind of basic algebra is on the test? like substitution method,factoring polynomials, pythagorean thoerum etc. ?



There's a logic section with patterns component too... It's a predict the next number in the group set of questions.

The test isn't easy 

and 

though there aren't too many questions *the questions take time*. 

Remember the aptitude test isn't everything. 
There is an interview and then the waiting for acceptance. 

If you aren't accepted ( know someone inside) then you have a waiting period to "improve your chances"

Best of luck in your journey!:biggrin:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have no idea what you said, except you have a test tomorrow.
Welcome to the forum.


----------

